# Amputation CH 5 news



## stillaboveground (May 4, 2014)

All started in 1995, my annus horibilis. Type 1 just before this happened.

I too suffered the leg chop. Ingrowing toenail, made it bleed, brown gunk
under nail and red line up the leg. GP gave me oral pills, red line kept
going. Should have had an IV.
Nail drops off, toe goes half black. Into the abbatoir, woke up with no toe
as expected but artery bypass as well, never discussed. After 15 months
bypass 
fails and more black toes. below knee chainsaw and they left me with a bone
spike which broke through and would not heal. I had to cut off some bone and
it took months to heal over.
My bad for not paying attention to footcare.
PeterK


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2014)

Hi Peter !   Really sorry to hear.  WELCOME to the forum


----------



## Redkite (May 4, 2014)

Good God Peter, how awful for you 

Welcome to the forum btw....


----------



## Andy HB (May 4, 2014)

Hello there, welcome to the forum. 

Did all that happen in 1995/1996/1997? How are things now?


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 4, 2014)

Hi Peter welcome to the forum, you have had a terrible time am so sorry for your situation. Lovely to meet you, keep posting


----------



## chattygirl197811 (May 21, 2014)

Welcome Peter, Sorry to hear what youve been through. Keep posting


----------



## bliss (May 26, 2014)

Hi Peter, 
I am so very sorry you have had such a truly traumatic time. My heart goes out to you. I am very new here. I wonder to myself if you have a good support network? All I know is you are tremendously brave to explain here some of what you have endured. Please keep posting.


----------



## twotwo (May 26, 2014)

hi peter i  can not believe what you have gone through .My partner has just had his driving licence revoked we are really struggling but compared to what you have gone through it seems minor i feel like i could give you a big hug .How are you now i wish you all the best


----------

